# XTANT 3300C vs 3300x



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

can someone tell me whats the difference between these two amps? I think they even share the same manual. thanks for the info


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

anything???


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

drwavedawg said:


> can someone tell me whats the difference between these two amps? I think they even share the same manual. thanks for the info


The 3300x lid is chrome (plated?) looking. The 3300c is brushed stainless. I think there are a few manufacturing changes, like lower quality OpAmps in the 3300x, but some later versions of the 3300c also used the lower quality parts.

Either one will need extensive capacitor replacements as the thermal design (although unique) was poor around the voltage regulators. Also, high ripple currents imposed by the regulated power supply pretty well destroys all the filter capacitors. I have two 3300c which needed about $30 each in new capacitors. A small price to pay for "as new" performance, though. 

If you don't replace the capacitors, you'll be greeted to a singing power supply or sub-optimal performance. At worst, the board will catch fire from the leaking capacitors.


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

envisionelec said:


> The 3300x lid is chrome (plated?) looking. The 3300c is brushed stainless. I think there are a few manufacturing changes, like lower quality OpAmps in the 3300x, but some later versions of the 3300c also used the lower quality parts.
> 
> Either one will need extensive capacitor replacements as the thermal design (although unique) was poor around the voltage regulators. Also, high ripple currents imposed by the regulated power supply pretty well destroys all the filter capacitors. I have two 3300c which needed about $30 each in new capacitors. A small price to pay for "as new" performance, though.
> 
> If you don't replace the capacitors, you'll be greeted to a singing power supply or sub-optimal performance. At worst, the board will catch fire from the leaking capacitors.


thanks for the info... very informative. where can I get these capacitors?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

drwavedawg said:


> where can I get these capacitors?


Mouser or Digikey.
http://www.mouser.com/

http://www.digikey.com/


----------



## cant.get.ryte (Nov 26, 2005)

i can attest to the singing power supply..i normally go through freemans and just get it..hooked back up. done so two times in three years on two seperate amps.


----------



## drwavedawg (Mar 2, 2007)

excellent info guys thanks... sorry for being such a noob to this. what do I ask for exactly? can I just ask for capacitors for an xtant 3300c?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

drwavedawg said:


> excellent info guys thanks... sorry for being such a noob to this. what do I ask for exactly? can I just ask for capacitors for an xtant 3300c?


 
Sure. But they won't know what you're talking about. You have to be able to know how to repair the amplifier - since that is what needs to be done before using it.
Any competent repair shop can do this. Some folks, like Cecil (onemoreamp), Dr. Fosgate and eh...myself are able to do this, but I don't have the time at the moment. Those two guys can be found at the Phoenix Phorums (www.phoenixphorum.com)

There are likely some folks here that can do it, as well.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

envisionelec said:


> The 3300x lid is chrome (plated?) looking. The 3300c is brushed stainless. I think there are a few manufacturing changes, like lower quality OpAmps in the 3300x, but some later versions of the 3300c also used the lower quality parts.
> 
> Either one will need extensive capacitor replacements as the thermal design (although unique) was poor around the voltage regulators. Also, high ripple currents imposed by the regulated power supply pretty well destroys all the filter capacitors. I have two 3300c which needed about $30 each in new capacitors. A small price to pay for "as new" performance, though.
> 
> If you don't replace the capacitors, you'll be greeted to a singing power supply or sub-optimal performance. At worst, the board will catch fire from the leaking capacitors.


Hey guys, im a n00b to the forum but have done installs for years. I am building a nice modest system and will be using an old 3300c to power my Boston Pro 6.5s and my Boston G5 10" sub.
I am buying a 3300c after not having one since I sold them new in 95. The amp has the singing power supply problem and I know i have to swap the caps but not sure which ones they are. I can get them from the link you posted and if you dont know the values if you could tell me which they are I can do the rest. I have included a pic of the board with different colored circles if you could tell me which caps need to be swapped I would be in your debt.

As a n00b to the site I greatly appreciate your help


----------

